# Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?



## L.B. (28. März 2010)

*Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich mir die von Chrystal Disk Info angezeigten S.M.A.R.T.-Werte angeguckt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meiner Samsung Spinpoint F2 ein recht niedriger Wert (77) angezeigt wird. Die Betriebstemperatur der Festplatte liegt bei 20°C. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass Temperaturen unter 30°C sehr schädlich (eher als zu hohe Temperaturen) sein sollen. Stimmt das?


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Wieso sollten tiefe Temperturen (>0°C) schädlich sein? Also -10°C kann ja sein, aber 22°C ist ja Raumtemperatur, was soll da denn kaputt gehen?


----------



## >ExX< (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Nein, das stimmt nicht, je höher die Temperatur, desto höher ist die Ausfallrate.
20Grad sit ein sehr guter Wert, es war einmal in einer PCGH ein Diagramm.
Temperatur zu Ausfallrate, je höher die Temperatur war ist die Ausfallrate exponentiell gestiegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ja ich kann mich an den Artikel errinnern, aber da stand auch das unter 15 Grad die Ausfallrate ebenfalls steigt. PCGH hat das damit begründet das sich Metall zusammenzieht und dadurch die Abnutzung steigen soll.


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Naja einen wirklich aussagekräftigen HDD Test habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden, es kommt sicher immer auf die HDD selbst an.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

google hat mal von seinen festplatten (dürften ja schon n paar sein ) die temps ausgewertet und festgestellt, dass bei ner temp von 40 Crad die wenigsten ausfallraten zu verzeichnen waren 
ZU kalt dürfen HDDs nicht werden, das s nich gut. Meine is immer so 35- 45 Crad (wobei 45 nur seeeeeehr selten erreicht werden), läuft seit 10 monaten einwandfrei noch nie pobleme gehabt  meine HDD is diese hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung HD103UJ 1TB 32MB SATA II

P.S.: hab grad mal geschaut, meine HDD kann laut hersteller im temperaturbereich von 0-60 Crad betrieben werden


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

@CPU-GPU
Ich habe genau die gleiche HDD. Sie läuft jetzt schon ca. ein halbes Jahr problemlos und habe Temperaturen von um die 20°C.


----------



## L.B. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Die neuen Festplatten sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so empfindlich gegenüber niedrigen oder hohen Temperaturen.


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ich denke auch, das die Materialen heute stabiler sind und deshalb gegen Temperatur resistenter sind.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ja Raumtemperatur ist ein  ausgezeichneter Wert, wann wird ne Festplatte denn mal nur 15 Grad warm wenn man sie nicht gerade auf Eis legt????


----------



## chiller93 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Leute bevor ihr hier alles durcheinander würfelt:

Man soll Festplatten deshalb nicht bei zu niedrigen Temperaturen laufen lassen, da sie mechanische Laufwerke sind, welche einen Motor besitzen, welcher wiederum ein Öllager besitzt.
Es gibt nuneinmal einen bestimmten Punkt, an dem besagtes Öl eine perfekte Viskosität erreicht hat. Laut Google Studie liegt dieser Wert halt nahe den 40°C, wobei ich persönlich sagen würde, dass 30-35°C kein Problem sind und im vertretbaren Rahmen anzusiedeln sind 

Das ist MEINE Meinung 

Lg Danny


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

genau das isses. Mechanische teile brauchen eben oft eine ,,betriebstemp", is ja auch beim Automotor so, der hat erst richtig leistung wenn er warm is (ich weiss n automotor und HDD-motor is bissle unterschiedlich^^) aber zu kalt darf auch der HDD motor nich sein, wegen dem oben genannten grund


----------



## L.B. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Wenn ihr meint, dass das Problem lediglich an der Viskosität des Lagerfettes liegt, dürften neuere Festplatten unempfindlicher als ältere sein, da die neuen Fette sicherlich wesentlich ausgereifter sind als diese der älterer Platten.


----------



## chiller93 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Das habe ich nie angezweifelt 

Lg


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

trotzdem ist öl nun mal viskosiver (schreibt man das so?) wenns warm is. das war früher so und ist heut immer noch so


----------



## chiller93 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Du vertust dich  denn je höher die Viskosität, desto dickflüssiger ist das Öl 

Lg Danny


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

aber um übehaupt mal (dick)flüssig zu werden brauchts ne gewisse temp, wenns zu kalt is isses zu ,,hart"  aber wie gesagt, so 20-45 Crad sind normal und gut


----------



## riedochs (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

20 Grad sind zu wenig. Meine Erfahrung ist alles ab 35 Grad ist ok. Meine Platten werkeln teilweise schon Jahrelang mit > 45 Grad


----------



## chiller93 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Also wenn meine externe Platte in einem 10°C "kalten" Raum anlaufen soll, dann wird sie nicht erkannt vom Betriebsystem 

Denn dann klackert sie nur, legt man sie auf die Heizung *lol*
dann funktioniert sie 

Lg Danny


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Also wenn meine externe Platte in einem 10°C "kalten" Raum anlaufen soll, dann wird sie nicht erkannt vom Betriebsystem
> 
> Denn dann klackert sie nur, legt man sie auf die Heizung *lol*
> dann funktioniert sie
> ...



Brechstangen-Methode 

Nun gut, wenn man den herstellern glaubt, sollten die platten in nem Bereich von ca. 0 - 60 Crad laufen können. Wobei meine immer so be knapp 40 is, so um die 40 Crad +- 5 Crad halt ich für optimal


----------



## chiller93 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ja wie gesagt (oder auch noch nicht? )

Meine Samsung HD103UJ (leider kaputt -.-') läuft im Moment bei meist 25°C - 33°C, also so wie ich es für richtig halte 

Lg


----------



## Blutstoff (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> is ja auch beim Automotor so, der hat erst richtig leistung wenn er warm is ...


 
Nein, die volle Leistung hat ein Automotor ab der ersten Minute an. Nur sollte man diese im kalten Zustand nicht abrufen, um Folgeschäden zu vermeiden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

jo also, die volle leistung kann man erst richtig (schonend) fahren wenn er warm is 
Außerdem bei älteren motoren oder kleinen mit choke, kannste wenn er kalt is noch so gut wie gar nix machen,weil er wegen des chokes sonst absäuft


----------



## Blutstoff (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo also, die volle leistung kann man erst richtig (schonend) fahren wenn er warm is
> Außerdem bei älteren motoren oder kleinen mit choke, kannste wenn er kalt is noch so gut wie gar nix machen,weil er wegen des chokes sonst absäuft


 
Sag ich ja. Sollte an dieser Stelle auch nur eine Anmerkung sein, mehr nicht.

Der Anteil zugelassener Fahrzeuge mit Choke sollte schwindent gering sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

bei autos (zum glück) schon ^^
aber bei kleineren geräten, wie motorroller, rasenmähern etc. ist das immer noch standard


----------



## Blutstoff (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Um die genannten ging es ja nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Nochmal OT:  Ja meine Mofa hatte auch mal nen Choke,..............bis ich den abgemurkst hab

Ja, also so 40-45 ist schon ganz schön viel find ich


----------



## riedochs (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Samsung spezifiziert die Platte mit 60 Grad maximal. Also sind selbst 50 Grad kein Problem.


----------



## amdintel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich mir die von Chrystal Disk Info angezeigten S.M.A.R.T.-Werte angeguckt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meiner Samsung Spinpoint F2 ein recht niedriger Wert (77) angezeigt wird. Die Betriebstemperatur der Festplatte liegt bei 20°C. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass Temperaturen unter 30°C sehr schädlich (eher als zu hohe Temperaturen) sein sollen. Stimmt das?



22 c kann nicht stimmen, demnach müsste es bei dir im Zimmer 10c sein?
also Bauteile erwärmen sich immer etwas  mehr oder weniger ...
und sind immer wärmer wie die eigentliche Zimmer Temperatur  (was anderes ist unnmöglich)
z,b, im Zimmer sind es 24 c dann kann die HDD nicht 22c sein ,
eher so Zimmer Temp .24c. HDD 30c  oder 39c  z.b.
diese angeblichen wunder Tools würde ich auch nicht immer glauben schenken, 
viele lesen auch einfach falsch aus.

PS was mit einer HDD passiert wenn die richtig heiß läuft hatte wir man ausprobiert ,
ein paar Wochen hält die u.u. durch dann trocknen die Lager aus oder gehen kaputt 
die Lager vom Schreib und Lese Kopf so wie die Lager der Platte und es 
s.g. Geräusche knirschen,  dann treten Lese und Schreib Fehler auf 
bis dann die HDD kompl den Geist auf gibt  und das war es dann .

naja 50/60 c sind noch grade so im grünen Bereich 
z.b. 80 c oder 90 c das schrottett die HDD dann .
nach einer weile recht schnell


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Samsung spezifiziert die Platte mit 60 Grad maximal. Also sind selbst 50 Grad kein Problem.



nun gut, vielleicht sind 50 Crad fürn normalen alltagsgebrauch ok, aber für n 24/7 system wäre die temp wohl nicht optimal


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nun gut, vielleicht sind 50 Crad fürn normalen alltagsgebrauch ok, aber für n 24/7 system wäre die temp wohl nicht optimal



Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

sry aber das glaub ich schon dass es n unterschied macht. is ja wie bei ner CPU, die kannste auch mal für kurze zeit mit ner hohen Voltzahl laufen lassen, aber bei 24/7 würde ziemlich schnell die mücke machen


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Meine alten Serverplatten hatten immer >45 Grad. Bis zum Ausbau vor kurzem kein Fehler.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

ok, serverfestplatten sind ja für den 24/7 betrieb zertifiziert. da darf in der regel ja soweiso nix passieren ^^


----------



## Own3r (2. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine HDD kurz nach dem Hochfahren ca. 10°C warm/kalt ist 

Wie amdintel schon sagte kann das nicht sein, da die Raumtemperatur bei 20°C liegt.

Wahrscheinlich ist das ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

doch klar kann das sein. Metall ist immer etwas kühler als die luft um es herum


----------



## riedochs (3. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ok, serverfestplatten sind ja für den 24/7 betrieb zertifiziert. da darf in der regel ja soweiso nix passieren ^^



Nur dumm das es normale WD AAKS Desktopplatten waren die in meinem Server verbaut waren.


----------



## L.B. (4. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Um einen Auslesefehler kann es sich eigentlich nicht handeln. Meine Raumtemperatur ist mit <20°C auch recht niedrig. Wenn ein Lüfter vorne kalte Luft hereinbläst, die 20°C warm ist, dann kann die Festplatte 22°C warm sein. Beim Start entpricht die Festplattentemperatur exakt der Raumtemperatur, welche bei mir momentan bei ca. 17°C liegt. Das Metall ist definitiv nicht kühler als die Umgebungsluft, es fühlt sich nur kühler an, da es einen niedrigen Wärmewiderstand hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

hmm ich hab da was anderes gelernt. naja aber das würde zu weit vom thema wegführen 
meine HDD is beim start öfters mal nur so 10-15 Crad, bei ner zimmertemp von 18-20 Crad. Und ds OHNE lüfter davor 
alles in einem kann man sagen solanf die HDD 50-55 Crad nicht überschreitet kannst du sie sehr warscheinlich ohne probs nutzen. aber da hat ja fast jeder ne eigene meinung, ich würde ab 50 Crad auf ejden fall ne bessere Kühlung einrichten^^


----------



## L.B. (4. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Ich finde es auch etwas seltsam, dass die Festplatten beim Start eine so niedrige Temperatur haben. Aber kälter als die Umgebung kann die Festplatte nicht werden, da die Wärmeübertragung immer vom wärmeren zum kühleren Bereich stattfindet. Es sei denn man kühlt aktiv, indem man die Wärmeenergie aktiv transportiert (Linde-Verfahren=>Kühlschrank).


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2010)

*AW: Gefährliche Festplattentemperatur?*

Also wenn ich den PC von meinen Eltern manchmal an mache, (und dann ist es im Raum nur ca 15 Grad kalt) rattert der PC richtig übel, liegt sowas wohl an der Festplatte dass sie zu kalt ist????


----------

